# Google Chrome



## Mike (Jan 28, 2020)

I can add this to my Windows 10 machine, this I have
known for some time now, but have hesitated so far.

When you mention your Chromebook Ken, I get the
impression that the operating system is something
different from either Windows or Apple, is this so?

Windows have installed an App in Windows 10 called
"Your Phone", it is some system that is supposed to work
on a computer like a phone App, but reports suggest
that it works better on an android phone than a PC.

I am thinking about changing things.

Mike.


----------



## toffee (Jan 28, 2020)

I used google chrome when I came on to windows 10 but was not happy with it '
now iam with /m/edge


----------



## terry123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Use Edge as it came that way on my computer.  Use chrome sometimes when a survey does not load in Edge.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 28, 2020)

The Google Chrome browser is changing the way it handles some website cookies on Feb 4, 2020. Not saying it is bad or good, just a new version, with changes that may impact your browsing experience on some websites.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 28, 2020)

Chromeis my default browser on lap top which has been W10 for a few years and suits me with my simple usage. I use M/Edge and have tried Opera but stick with Chrome faults and all but then Im not sure what faults it may have. I gave Mozilla FF the boot a few years ago as I was invaded with an internet browser hacker and it took over and had to get rid.

On my phone I use Chrome and Samsung Internet ans so far trouble free


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2020)

Mike said:


> When you mention your Chromebook Ken, I get the
> impression that the operating system is something
> different from either Windows or Apple, is this so?


Yes, it is a chrome OS...No windows involved..

Google Chromebook is a thin client laptop that is configured with the Chrome operating system *(Chrome OS)*. Because the only software application that Chrome OS can run locally is the Google Chrome browser, a Chromebook is often described as a browser-in-a-box.

>>WHY GET A CHROMEBOOK<<


----------



## Mike (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you for the replies and yours about the OS Ken
all are helpful.

I was toying with the idea of changing the OS on my 
machine, but I have only windows programmes and
I doubt if I could replace them all with any others.

I don't like Lap-Tops, though I do have a Tablet with
a clip on keyboard, but that is for emergencies like
my PC going down, I find the keys too small and my
fingers too big and clumsy.

I will think on!

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

Mike,
If it's Chrome browser you want to use, then go ahead and download it, it can be used  side by side or instead, of whatever other browser you use ie, Firefox/edge/ etc.
The Chrome o/s is something else entirely  and would mean a complete reinstall of everything on your computer,  which is not recommended.!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2020)

Mike said:


> I find the keys too small and my
> fingers too big and clumsy.


This is on my 15.5 inch Chromebook....   
.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 29, 2020)

Mike said:


> Thank you for the replies and yours about the OS Ken
> all are helpful.
> 
> I was toying with the idea of changing the OS on my
> ...



Mike, there's also the option of using a 'Chromebox.' It's the same as a Chromebook but it's just a small box. You attach all your peripherals (keyboard, monitor, speakers..) to it. I swapped out the missus' old Windows tower with a Chromebox and it's working out for her.


----------



## Mike (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you all once again, it is all helpful.

Mike.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 9, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> This is on my 15.5 inch Chromebook....
> .
> View attachment 89465


What is the button for over the B?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> What is the button for over the B?


Internet picture, not on my keyboard..


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 11, 2020)

I just had to download google chrome yesterday because the free file income tax software i wanted to use wouldn't work in internet explorer. I have windows 7 on a laptop that is several years old & no plans to go to 10 & was afraid would mess things up but so far ok. The tax prep went fine. I use the laptop mainly if I want to print. iPad or phone for most everything else.


----------

